# Burlington, CT - 8/7/09



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2009)

Met up with Greg at around 3:30 this afternoon for a ride from an undisclosed location.  After I got through dicking around with my bike after finding a flat tire we hit the trail at around 3:45 or so.  Rode a section of trail that we don't ride all that often, and even found a connector trail that had eluded in the past.  I got the balls up to clear a couple of rocky roller type things that I walked the last time, so that was cool.

We got back to the cars at about 5:30.  I forget what Greg said the mileage was, but it was fairly high, he kept the pace up as usual.  I was definitely feeling it in my legs by the end, I think this is the first time this year that I did rides two days in a row, and fairly tough ones at that.

Once I got through with the ride I had the pleasure of mowing my dad's lawn, my legs weren't too happy after an hour of that...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a great ride!! I was just getting ready to roll onto the trails (from another undisclosed location) as you guys where probably pulling up to the cars around 5:30pm. 

Anyway I had a great solo rip tonight! Rode for a little over 2 hours and managed to cover 10 miles! The trails are riding fantastic, the weather couldn't have been nicer and after todays ride I can't wait to get back out tomorrow at some point for another rip in the forbidden forest! :beer:


----------



## Trev (Aug 7, 2009)

Man I am soooo jealous!  Damn wounds!

Enjoy! catch up with ya soon..


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2009)

Turned out to be 7 miles. Found a nice bypass to an undisclosed downhill section. Beautiful weather for a ride. Had a nice chat with a trail runner who was easy on the eyes. We parked completely legally. Yay for us!

Most of the trails are dry, but there is still some soft and muddy spots. One particularly notoriously muddy trail was very eroded and rooty. Looks like it's seen a lot of traffic this year by jackass MTBers despite it being so wet.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 7, 2009)

Trev said:


> Man I am soooo jealous!  Damn wounds!
> 
> Enjoy! catch up with ya soon..



Suck it up Trev!! :beer:

I'll be riding both Saturday and Sunday this weekend and will be disappointed if you are unable to join for a ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Had a nice chat with a trail runner who was easy on the eyes.



That's what I get for being slow I guess...

That was the third ride through that area in a row that I've come across runners in pretty much the same spot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> . Had a nice chat with a trail runner who was easy on the eyes. .



pictures??


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Had a nice chat with a trail runner who was easy on the eyes.





bvibert said:


> That was the third ride through that area in a row that I've come across runners in pretty much the same spot.



I also passed one during my ride in pretty much the same spot. She was also very "easy" on the eyes and extremely friendly!!   



Greg said:


> One particularly notoriously muddy trail was very eroded and rooty. Looks like it's seen a lot of traffic this year by jackass MTBers despite it being so wet.



Agreed! Although it's a little rough in spots from the traffic during the wet weather, it's nice that it's finally dried up and back in the mix. Actually rode it in both directions again last night.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I also passed one during my ride in pretty much the same spot. She was also very "easy" on the eyes and extremely friendly!!



Did you get her number? :lol:


----------



## Trev (Aug 9, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Suck it up Trev!! :beer:
> 
> I'll be riding both Saturday and Sunday this weekend and will be disappointed if you are unable to join for a ride.



Elbow swelling is down.. should catch ya for a RAW this week.. mid-late...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 9, 2009)

Trev said:


> Elbow swelling is down.. should catch ya for a RAW this week.. mid-late...



You name the day!


----------

